# 2000 Nissan Maxima Needs New Headlight Covers



## mammothmaxima (Mar 8, 2007)

Hi! My 2000 Nissan maxima has a sandblasted look on its headlights, how do I get new headlight covers?


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

The dealership or good luck at a junkyard.


----------



## rex ballinger (Sep 1, 2007)

how do i change spark plugs on my 2000 maxima


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

mammothmaxima said:


> Hi! My 2000 Nissan maxima has a sandblasted look on its headlights, how do I get new headlight covers?


You would need to replace the whole headlamp, not just the covers. You may want to try refinishing the plastic headlamp lens. There are a couple of differant systems. I've heard that Meguiar's Mirror Glaze #10 & #17 work well and run for about $20 for the pair. One is a clear plastic cleaner and the other a polish.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

rex ballinger said:


> how do i change spark plugs on my 2000 maxima


You would've been best to start a new thread...

Remove the finisher over the front valve cover. Remove the 6 coil packs by unplugging them and removing the retaining bolts and pulling upward. Access to the plugs is then exists and you can use an extension with a spark plug socket to reach them.

I would highly recommend sticking with the original type, NGK platinum spark plugs.


----------



## lildoggs (Sep 21, 2007)

mammothmaxima said:


> Hi! My 2000 Nissan maxima has a sandblasted look on its headlights, how do I get new headlight covers?


How about using "mother's plastic polish" it worked on my car.


----------

